# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  DreamViews Profile Page Remake

## TDHXIII

Another one of my DV mess-arounds.. The quality has been hit a bit because of image uploading sites.

----------


## DawnEye11

That looks like a cool design. :3

----------


## TDHXIII

> That looks like a cool design. :3



Thanks

----------

